# My Very First Watercolor Ever



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thought I would share the very first watercolor I ever did.. This was a cabin we stayed at in Cade's Cove, TN. We had a wonderful time with some close friends of ours.. and every time I look at this watercolor I remember those times. The large white spot in the middle is a watermark put on the picture by DA.. 










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is really nice. Looks like a peaceful place to vacation.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Gorgeous initial work and beautiful, rich green!
Because I want to spend my holidays also.

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The words, "peace" and "comfort" come to mind. I like this a lot.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a lovely piece. I want the house! Love that style. It does evoke a sense of peace and calm. Makes you wish you were there. At least me anyway. My life has so few moments of calm.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you all so much!!

D


----------

